# Looking for guidance



## Bruzer79 (Aug 3, 2020)

I've tried to do as much reading in comments to figure out the model and year of my jc higgins but to no avail. I'm trying to find a headlight cover, seat, and pedals for it as well. I was also wondering if this was a chrome bike originally.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 3, 2020)

You will need to start checking old Sears catalogs for the model number on the dropout. 1955 to 1960 maybe.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks like it was red originally and someone touched it up. It was built by Murray so use that in your search for parts etc. 

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 8, 2020)

Cousin Bruzer:
What you have there is a J.C. Higgins Flightliner from between 1960 and 1963. Nice bike! Some Flightliners had chrome frames and some had painted frames, depending on the sub-model. Yours looks to be of the painted variety (not top-of-the-line). You are missing fenders (obviously) and a rear rack. Some models/years had painted fenders, some had chrome fenders. The seat is not original (original seat was black with white piping around the bottom as shown in the 1st photo below). Your pedals may be original; they look a lot like the pedals in the picture from the 1962 catalog cut (see below). Your tires look like 26 X 2.125, which is too fat. Originals were 26 X 1.75.

I've also included a picture of my 1960 Flightliner. Note that the saddle is not original, just has some white paint to simulate the piping.


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 8, 2020)

i have a tank with a good lens if interested $45


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 8, 2020)

Conveniently, this era had the catalog # stamped in front of the serial. 4660(1) is the catalog # for a '62 standard Flightliner, with coaster brake. Shown on the left side of the cat. page above, it cost $46.95, and came with chrome fenders, rear rack, and ww tires.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 8, 2020)

I found fenders for my 59 Flightliner off a Hiawatha from the same era.  One center rivet for each brace.  You can usually find some 58 - 64 (or there about) Murray built bike that will have the fenders you need on CL or FB Marketplace fairly reasonably.  The Murray built racks are all very similar for the era as well.  The hardest thing to find is the correct tank - you have no worries there.  

Find the Murray Serial Number project on the General forum and look for the stores and the brand names they used for selling the same bike.  i.e. Gambles - Hiawatha, Western Auto - Western Flyer.  Sears both JC Higgins <63,  and Sears > 64.


----------

